# [OT] Considerazione kde 3.1.3

## d3vah

Mi chiedevo se avete avuto la stessa impressione: lo trovo molto + veloce della versione precedente.... che ne pensate?

P.S. chi non usa kde non si intrometta e mi dica che fluxbox o come pippa si scrive è ancora + veloce   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaio

Io invece sono interessato a sapere se merita l'upgrade dalla 3.1.2 alla 3.1.3

Postate gente postate...

----------

## cerri

Personalmente mi trovo benone.

Se merita l'upgrade? Certo  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so se e' molto piu' veloce ma gli update per la sivurezza meritano

sicuramente l'update.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Si discretamente più veloce.... Non aspettatevi chissà cosa però...

L'upgrade lo merita sicuramente   :Wink: 

----------

## d3vah

L'upgrade merita sempre.... qualcosa in più anche se impercettibile, che ne so tipo mini feature, codice + pulito, c'è sempre quindi vai a compilare   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> qualcosa in più anche se impercettibile

 

...tipo il nuovo set di icone di KLaptop...  :Smile: 

----------

## bibi[M]

"fluxbox o come pippa si scrive è ancora + veloce   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: "

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque a parte gli scherzi io credo molto in KDE e lo adoro come Desktop Environment (leggi: alternativa a Windows  :Razz: )

Il suo sviluppo porterà sempre più windowsiani verso linux!!! (ci sarebbe anche gnome... ma mi piace di più kde =P)

----------

## Ginko

Devo scrivere che lo merita altrimenti come faccio a giustificare a mia moglie 3 giorni 3 di lentezza del suo laptop dovuti alla compilazione di kde?  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## koma

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> Comunque a parte gli scherzi io credo molto in KDE e lo adoro come Desktop Environment 

 

Esiste anche il papa di questa chiesa di KDE? no perchè non è cattiva come idea   :Razz:  Mmo mi metto il cappuccio e la K di kde sulla schiena e distribuisco fogli del tipo 

kde c'è! o kde ti vede!.

heheh apparte gli skerzi si, migliora

----------

## shev

Se non fosse per fluxbox (  :Very Happy:  ) potrei seriamente prendere in considerazione kde. L'ho installato nella versione in questione su un altro pc e devo dire che mi pare molto ben fatto e migliorato rispetto alle ultime versioni (ho poca esperienza con kde, l'ultimo provato era il 3 appena uscito sulla macchina di mio padre e una fugace installazione del 3.1.2).

Decisamente un ottimo prodotto (ora però voglio provare la controparte, gnome, con quella sono fermo alla versione 1.4...)

----------

